# Moose Pic from Montana



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Guess the moral of the story is CRACK KILLS!


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

Lol...I guess so....That guy had a bad day for shore..


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

He will never do that again


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's a terrible way to go. Hate to see animals suffer like that.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Lord!!!! What a way to go. I feel sorry for anything that goes like that. They dont deserve it.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

wow that is brutal


----------

